# "An Answer" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 25, 2016)

Kindly join us in putting our palms together to celebrate *jenthepen *for her exceptional winning entry, *Bohemian Dream*.

Not only will Jen will receive this month's Laureate, she has the coveted honor of choosing our next prompt.



Muchos kudos, me dear, for a piece well worth its win! You go, girl!!


----------



## Darkkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Kudos on a lovely piece, Jen.  Well wrought.


----------



## aj47 (Nov 25, 2016)

Congratulations, Jen!  Nicely done.  I liked the rhyme that was not overblown.


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 25, 2016)

A lovely poem, Jen.  Well done!


----------



## PiP (Nov 26, 2016)

Congratulations, Jen!!


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 26, 2016)

With your first 4 lines, you had me... This is a beautiful, soft, subtle poem, and I read it many times... Congratulations, my friend, you penned a memorable poem...


----------



## sas (Nov 26, 2016)

I couldn't agree more with this as the winning poem. It was my favorite. Lovely and exceedingly well done!


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind comments. From the scores, I can see it was a close-run race and I feel lucky to have won. I found it hard to pick three entries to vote for from such a bunch of super poems. I'll try to come up with something inspirational for the next prompt - I think _Answers_ was a great choice, with scope for lots of different interpretations, as the entries showed and I hope I can come up with something as good. Thanks everyone, for making my day.


----------



## ned (Nov 26, 2016)

salutations J the P - a worthy winner!

love that final verse...
Ned


----------

